# Warum nur zeigt Miley Cyrus ihren kompletten BH?



## beachkini (12 Apr. 2012)

​
Popstar Miley Cyrus (19) sorgte in den letzten Tagen für viel Aufregung. Die Sängerin ließ sich von den Paparazzi doch glatt ohne Höschen, dafür aber mit Minikleidchen beim Einsteigen in ein Auto ablichten – mit freier Sicht auf ihren Schritt natürlich. *Nur einen Tag nach der peinlichen Aktion zeigte sich die 19-Jährige erneut sehr freizügig. Diesmal jedoch für den guten Zweck.*

Auf ihrer Twitter-Seite postete Miley ein Foto von sich im Garten stehend – barfuß und mit BH. *Für die Aktion „One Day Without Shoes“ verzichten Stars und Sternchen auf ihr Schuhwerk und setzen sich mit einem Spendenaufruf für notleidende Kinder ein, die sich keine Schuhe leisten können.* Neben das Bild schrieb die ehemalige Hannah Montana-Darstellerin: „*Ich trage heute keine Schuhe, damit Kinder dies nicht tun müssen.*“

Eine sehr vorbildliche Aktion von Miley. Bleibt allerdings noch die Frage offen, weshalb sie sich ausgerechnet wieder ohne Shirt in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen musste und nur mit Strickjacke und schwarzem Spitzen-BH posierte. Denn gerade vor dem Hintergrund, armen Kindern etwas Gutes zu tun, ist die Wahl ihres Outfits doch mehr als unangebracht.
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

> weshalb sie sich ausgerechnet wieder ohne Shirt in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen musste und nur mit Strickjacke und schwarzem Spitzen-BH posierte



Damit Kinder das nicht tun müssen  :thx:


----------



## gensheimer (12 Apr. 2012)

*Fullquotes sind hier verboten, übrig bliebe nur ein Smiley...*


----------



## dionys58 (12 Apr. 2012)

Na, weil es uns Spaß macht


----------



## laika84 (12 Apr. 2012)

Wie man aus einer freizügigen Miley was schlechtes machen kann ist mir ein Rätsel, freuen sollte man sich ts ts....


----------



## dörty (12 Apr. 2012)

Sie hätte meiner Meinung nach ruhig ohne BH possieren können.


----------



## FCB_Cena (12 Apr. 2012)

dörty schrieb:


> Sie hätte meiner Meinung nach ruhig ohne BH possieren können.



Genau, ist bestimmt auch Made in China oder Made in India. Wahrscheinlich hat sie das Prinzip noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## TrixX0r (12 Apr. 2012)

Je freizuegiger sie sich zeigt, umso mehr Geld wird fuer ausgegeben und umso mehr Spenden kommen rein ... also, wieso hat sie noch ne Jacke an ?


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Apr. 2012)

wirklich hübsch ist sie allerdings nicht mehr, irgendwie entwickelt sie sich negativ, so richtung Schlampe, sorry des Ausdrucks, mir fällt gerade kein besserer ein. Ein guter Beweis ist sie, dass wenig Kleidung nicht unbedingt gleichbedeutend mit Sex-Appeal sein muss...


----------



## sonnye (13 Apr. 2012)

Man könnte ihr auch einfach mal diese urhässliche sonnenbrille abnehmen!


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Apr. 2012)

ob sie mehr Spenden bekäme, wenn sie gar nichts an hätte 
sorry, habe ich wohl mit den Klicks verwechselt 

:thx:


----------



## TTranslator (13 Apr. 2012)

Eigentlich ist mir der Grund egal, aus dem Frauen sich ausziehen...
Wenn sie nett aussehen, sollen sie doch


----------



## Punisher (13 Apr. 2012)

sehr lecker


----------



## tobacco (13 Apr. 2012)

weil wir ihn sehen wollen


----------



## netterkerl (15 Apr. 2012)

weil sonst behauptet würde, sie würde keinen tragen lol9


----------

